# For the Yanks



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Thu, 19 Oct 2000 18:27:21 -0700*
Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
Ubique
Mac
Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
strong Canadian beer
KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
charged with causing a disturbance
and assaulting a police officer while drunk
pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
strong Canadian beer.
Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
a provincial court judge his
behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
heard police received
complaints that night about a man standing in
the box of a pickup truck and
shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
arrived on the scene found
Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
Drum, just over the
Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
drunk.
The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
am the chosen one. The world
is coming to an end!"
Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
the large young man refused
to be subdued, court heard.
The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
Dalgai kept trying to resist
police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
off to spend a night in
police cells.
Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
American soldier, said
Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
he had been drinking. She
said he was accustomed to the weaker American
beer, which contains between
three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
cent alcohol.
"This is a case of a man taken down by our far
too strong Canadian beer,"
she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
learned his lesson about
Canadian beer."
Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
2000
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Fri, 20 Oct 2000 00:06:57 -0700 (PDT)*
Maybe I‘m full of ****...but I believe it!
Mike
--- The MacFarlanes‘  wrote:
> Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
> Ubique
> Mac
> 
> 
> Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
> Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
> strong Canadian beer
> KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
> charged with causing a disturbance
> and assaulting a police officer while drunk
> pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
> the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
> strong Canadian beer.
> Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
> a provincial court judge his
> behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
> heard police received
> complaints that night about a man standing in
> the box of a pickup truck and
> shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
> arrived on the scene found
> Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
> Drum, just over the
> Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
> drunk.
> The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
> am the chosen one. The world
> is coming to an end!"
> Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
> the large young man refused
> to be subdued, court heard.
> The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
> Dalgai kept trying to resist
> police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
> off to spend a night in
> police cells.
> Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
> American soldier, said
> Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
> he had been drinking. She
> said he was accustomed to the weaker American
> beer, which contains between
> three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
> Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
> cent alcohol.
> "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
> too strong Canadian beer,"
> she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
> learned his lesson about
> Canadian beer."
> Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
> Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
> 2000
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Fri, 20 Oct 2000 10:20:03 EDT*
The story left out a critical element in the formula...
SCB   WB = DAH  Strong Canadian Beer plus Weak Brain equals Drunk American 
A.H.
...Spoken as someone who has had to subdue more than my share of DAHs...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 20 Oct 2000 19:12:54 -0600*
Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
"Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
or F***ing near Water
Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> 
> Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
> Ubique
> Mac
> 
> Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
> Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
> strong Canadian beer
> KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
> charged with causing a disturbance
> and assaulting a police officer while drunk
> pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
> the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
> strong Canadian beer.
> Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
> a provincial court judge his
> behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
> heard police received
> complaints that night about a man standing in
> the box of a pickup truck and
> shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
> arrived on the scene found
> Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
> Drum, just over the
> Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
> drunk.
> The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
> am the chosen one. The world
> is coming to an end!"
> Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
> the large young man refused
> to be subdued, court heard.
> The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
> Dalgai kept trying to resist
> police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
> off to spend a night in
> police cells.
> Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
> American soldier, said
> Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
> he had been drinking. She
> said he was accustomed to the weaker American
> beer, which contains between
> three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
> Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
> cent alcohol.
> "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
> too strong Canadian beer,"
> she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
> learned his lesson about
> Canadian beer."
> Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
> Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
> 2000
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 20 Oct 2000 18:38:40 -0700*
If anyone living in the Maritimes can figure out how to send Moosehead
Premium Dry to me in Arizona, without it getting all messed up, you‘d have a
friend for life! I haven‘t had a drop for 4 yrs. You can buy Moosehead and
Labatt‘s in the grocery stores here, but it isn‘t even close!
Ubique
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 6:12 PM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
> "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
> or F***ing near Water
>
> Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
> try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
>
> Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
>
> The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> >
> > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
> > Ubique
> > Mac
> >
> > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
> > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
> > strong Canadian beer
> > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
> > charged with causing a disturbance
> > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
> > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
> > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
> > strong Canadian beer.
> > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
> > a provincial court judge his
> > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
> > heard police received
> > complaints that night about a man standing in
> > the box of a pickup truck and
> > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
> > arrived on the scene found
> > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
> > Drum, just over the
> > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
> > drunk.
> > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
> > am the chosen one. The world
> > is coming to an end!"
> > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
> > the large young man refused
> > to be subdued, court heard.
> > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
> > Dalgai kept trying to resist
> > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
> > off to spend a night in
> > police cells.
> > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
> > American soldier, said
> > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
> > he had been drinking. She
> > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
> > beer, which contains between
> > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
> > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
> > cent alcohol.
> > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
> > too strong Canadian beer,"
> > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
> > learned his lesson about
> > Canadian beer."
> > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
> > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
> > 2000
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 20 Oct 2000 21:42:52 -0400*
Regrettably, Ian, we lack your culinary experience with the battery acid.
Never had a problem with Blue, Pilsener, or even, God forgive me, with that
happy but tasty brand known as "Calgary"..
LOL
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 9:12 PM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
> "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
> or F***ing near Water
>
> Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
> try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
>
> Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
>
> The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> >
> > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
> > Ubique
> > Mac
> >
> > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
> > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
> > strong Canadian beer
> > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
> > charged with causing a disturbance
> > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
> > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
> > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
> > strong Canadian beer.
> > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
> > a provincial court judge his
> > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
> > heard police received
> > complaints that night about a man standing in
> > the box of a pickup truck and
> > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
> > arrived on the scene found
> > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
> > Drum, just over the
> > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
> > drunk.
> > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
> > am the chosen one. The world
> > is coming to an end!"
> > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
> > the large young man refused
> > to be subdued, court heard.
> > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
> > Dalgai kept trying to resist
> > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
> > off to spend a night in
> > police cells.
> > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
> > American soldier, said
> > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
> > he had been drinking. She
> > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
> > beer, which contains between
> > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
> > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
> > cent alcohol.
> > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
> > too strong Canadian beer,"
> > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
> > learned his lesson about
> > Canadian beer."
> > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
> > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
> > 2000
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 21 Oct 2000 03:23:17 GMT*
Moosehead is all very well, but it‘s Maritime-brewed Keith‘s you really 
need. Happily now that it‘s available all across Cda. I think, AZ can‘t be 
far behind.
Just find their marketing staff a faux Irish pub somewhere in the state to 
which they can send a bad paddy band, some Keith‘s T-shirts, and a few kegs, 
and - hey presto! - soon you‘ll be feeling as if you‘ve recreated Lower 
Middle East Pubnico right there in the desert...
----Original Message Follows----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
Date: Fri, 20 Oct 2000 18:38:40 -0700
If anyone living in the Maritimes can figure out how to send Moosehead
Premium Dry to me in Arizona, without it getting all messed up, you‘d have a
friend for life! I haven‘t had a drop for 4 yrs. You can buy Moosehead and
Labatt‘s in the grocery stores here, but it isn‘t even close!
Ubique
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 6:12 PM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
 > Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
 > "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
 > or F***ing near Water
 >
 > Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
 > try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
 >
 > Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
 >
 > The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
 > >
 > > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
 > > Ubique
 > > Mac
 > >
 > > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
 > > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
 > > strong Canadian beer
 > > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
 > > charged with causing a disturbance
 > > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
 > > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
 > > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
 > > strong Canadian beer.
 > > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
 > > a provincial court judge his
 > > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
 > > heard police received
 > > complaints that night about a man standing in
 > > the box of a pickup truck and
 > > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
 > > arrived on the scene found
 > > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
 > > Drum, just over the
 > > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
 > > drunk.
 > > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
 > > am the chosen one. The world
 > > is coming to an end!"
 > > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
 > > the large young man refused
 > > to be subdued, court heard.
 > > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
 > > Dalgai kept trying to resist
 > > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
 > > off to spend a night in
 > > police cells.
 > > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
 > > American soldier, said
 > > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
 > > he had been drinking. She
 > > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
 > > beer, which contains between
 > > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
 > > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
 > > cent alcohol.
 > > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
 > > too strong Canadian beer,"
 > > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
 > > learned his lesson about
 > > Canadian beer."
 > > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
 > > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
 > > 2000
 > >
 > > --------------------------------------------------------
 > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > > message body.
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 21 Oct 2000 06:26:48 -0700*
Actually, funny you should mention that. I went through a stage where
Alexander Keith‘s was my brand, and we have a couple of Irish pubs here in
town. Maybe you‘ve launched a second career for me - "Desert Importer of
Canadian Culture" - free beer and goodies, and I won‘t be so homesick! I
like it :-
Mac
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 8:23 PM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> Moosehead is all very well, but it‘s Maritime-brewed Keith‘s you really
> need. Happily now that it‘s available all across Cda. I think, AZ can‘t
be
> far behind.
>
> Just find their marketing staff a faux Irish pub somewhere in the state to
> which they can send a bad paddy band, some Keith‘s T-shirts, and a few
kegs,
> and - hey presto! - soon you‘ll be feeling as if you‘ve recreated Lower
> Middle East Pubnico right there in the desert...
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
> Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> Date: Fri, 20 Oct 2000 18:38:40 -0700
>
> If anyone living in the Maritimes can figure out how to send Moosehead
> Premium Dry to me in Arizona, without it getting all messed up, you‘d have
a
> friend for life! I haven‘t had a drop for 4 yrs. You can buy Moosehead and
> Labatt‘s in the grocery stores here, but it isn‘t even close!
> Ubique
> MacF
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 6:12 PM
> Subject: Re: For the Yanks
>
>
>  > Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
>  > "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
>  > or F***ing near Water
>  >
>  > Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
>  > try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
>  >
>  > Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
>  >
>  > The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
>  > >
>  > > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
>  > > Ubique
>  > > Mac
>  > >
>  > > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
>  > > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
>  > > strong Canadian beer
>  > > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
>  > > charged with causing a disturbance
>  > > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
>  > > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
>  > > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
>  > > strong Canadian beer.
>  > > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
>  > > a provincial court judge his
>  > > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
>  > > heard police received
>  > > complaints that night about a man standing in
>  > > the box of a pickup truck and
>  > > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
>  > > arrived on the scene found
>  > > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
>  > > Drum, just over the
>  > > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
>  > > drunk.
>  > > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
>  > > am the chosen one. The world
>  > > is coming to an end!"
>  > > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
>  > > the large young man refused
>  > > to be subdued, court heard.
>  > > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
>  > > Dalgai kept trying to resist
>  > > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
>  > > off to spend a night in
>  > > police cells.
>  > > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
>  > > American soldier, said
>  > > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
>  > > he had been drinking. She
>  > > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
>  > > beer, which contains between
>  > > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
>  > > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
>  > > cent alcohol.
>  > > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
>  > > too strong Canadian beer,"
>  > > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
>  > > learned his lesson about
>  > > Canadian beer."
>  > > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
>  > > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
>  > > 2000
>  > >
>  > > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>  > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>  > > message body.
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>  > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>  > message body.
>  >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 21 Oct 2000 08:47:04 -0600*
--------------A0FF723E203F2166F84C340D
mmmmmmmmm... Boddington‘s and Kilkenney.
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
> "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
> or F***ing near Water
>
> Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
> try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
>
> Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
>
> The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> >
> > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
> > Ubique
> > Mac
> >
> > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
> > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
> > strong Canadian beer
> > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
> > charged with causing a disturbance
> > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
> > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
> > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
> > strong Canadian beer.
> > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
> > a provincial court judge his
> > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
> > heard police received
> > complaints that night about a man standing in
> > the box of a pickup truck and
> > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
> > arrived on the scene found
> > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
> > Drum, just over the
> > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
> > drunk.
> > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
> > am the chosen one. The world
> > is coming to an end!"
> > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
> > the large young man refused
> > to be subdued, court heard.
> > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
> > Dalgai kept trying to resist
> > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
> > off to spend a night in
> > police cells.
> > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
> > American soldier, said
> > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
> > he had been drinking. She
> > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
> > beer, which contains between
> > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
> > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
> > cent alcohol.
> > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
> > too strong Canadian beer,"
> > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
> > learned his lesson about
> > Canadian beer."
> > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
> > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
> > 2000
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------A0FF723E203F2166F84C340D
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------A0FF723E203F2166F84C340D--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 21 Oct 2000 07:58:33 -0700*
 Those who like it, like it alot!!!!!
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 21, 2000 6:26 AM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> Actually, funny you should mention that. I went through a stage where
> Alexander Keith‘s was my brand, and we have a couple of Irish pubs here in
> town. Maybe you‘ve launched a second career for me - "Desert Importer of
> Canadian Culture" - free beer and goodies, and I won‘t be so homesick! I
> like it :-
> Mac
.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 21 Oct 2000 18:36:11 GMT*
Go for it! You have nothing to lose but your good name !?!?! and a 
possible fortune to gain!!! :
----Original Message Follows----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
Date: Sat, 21 Oct 2000 06:26:48 -0700
Actually, funny you should mention that. I went through a stage where
Alexander Keith‘s was my brand, and we have a couple of Irish pubs here in
town. Maybe you‘ve launched a second career for me - "Desert Importer of
Canadian Culture" - free beer and goodies, and I won‘t be so homesick! I
like it :-
Mac
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 8:23 PM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
 > Moosehead is all very well, but it‘s Maritime-brewed Keith‘s you really
 > need. Happily now that it‘s available all across Cda. I think, AZ can‘t
be
 > far behind.
 >
 > Just find their marketing staff a faux Irish pub somewhere in the state 
to
 > which they can send a bad paddy band, some Keith‘s T-shirts, and a few
kegs,
 > and - hey presto! - soon you‘ll be feeling as if you‘ve recreated Lower
 > Middle East Pubnico right there in the desert...
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
 > Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: Re: For the Yanks
 > Date: Fri, 20 Oct 2000 18:38:40 -0700
 >
 > If anyone living in the Maritimes can figure out how to send Moosehead
 > Premium Dry to me in Arizona, without it getting all messed up, you‘d 
have
a
 > friend for life! I haven‘t had a drop for 4 yrs. You can buy Moosehead 
and
 > Labatt‘s in the grocery stores here, but it isn‘t even close!
 > Ubique
 > MacF
 >
 > ----- Original Message -----
 > From: "Ian Edwards" 
 > To: 
 > Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 6:12 PM
 > Subject: Re: For the Yanks
 >
 >
 >  > Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
 >  > "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
 >  > or F***ing near Water
 >  >
 >  > Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
 >  > try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
 >  >
 >  > Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
 >  >
 >  > The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
 >  > >
 >  > > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
 >  > > Ubique
 >  > > Mac
 >  > >
 >  > > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
 >  > > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
 >  > > strong Canadian beer
 >  > > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
 >  > > charged with causing a disturbance
 >  > > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
 >  > > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
 >  > > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
 >  > > strong Canadian beer.
 >  > > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
 >  > > a provincial court judge his
 >  > > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
 >  > > heard police received
 >  > > complaints that night about a man standing in
 >  > > the box of a pickup truck and
 >  > > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
 >  > > arrived on the scene found
 >  > > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
 >  > > Drum, just over the
 >  > > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
 >  > > drunk.
 >  > > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
 >  > > am the chosen one. The world
 >  > > is coming to an end!"
 >  > > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
 >  > > the large young man refused
 >  > > to be subdued, court heard.
 >  > > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
 >  > > Dalgai kept trying to resist
 >  > > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
 >  > > off to spend a night in
 >  > > police cells.
 >  > > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
 >  > > American soldier, said
 >  > > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
 >  > > he had been drinking. She
 >  > > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
 >  > > beer, which contains between
 >  > > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
 >  > > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
 >  > > cent alcohol.
 >  > > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
 >  > > too strong Canadian beer,"
 >  > > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
 >  > > learned his lesson about
 >  > > Canadian beer."
 >  > > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
 >  > > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
 >  > > 2000
 >  > >
 >  > > --------------------------------------------------------
 >  > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 >  > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 >  > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 >  > > message body.
 >  > --------------------------------------------------------
 >  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 >  > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 >  > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 >  > message body.
 >  >
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
 >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 21 Oct 2000 18:37:01 GMT*
Or, as we used to say when I was growing up, like a lot of it...
----Original Message Follows----
From: "dave" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
Date: Sat, 21 Oct 2000 07:58:33 -0700
  Those who like it, like it alot!!!!!
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 21, 2000 6:26 AM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
 > Actually, funny you should mention that. I went through a stage where
 > Alexander Keith‘s was my brand, and we have a couple of Irish pubs here 
in
 > town. Maybe you‘ve launched a second career for me - "Desert Importer of
 > Canadian Culture" - free beer and goodies, and I won‘t be so homesick! I
 > like it :-
 > Mac
.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 23 Oct 2000 07:47:42 -0600*
Calgary.  You‘re showing your age.  Next you‘ll be waning poetically about
Lethbridge Pilsner or Prince Albert Bohemian.
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 7:42 PM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> Regrettably, Ian, we lack your culinary experience with the battery
acid.
> Never had a problem with Blue, Pilsener, or even, God forgive me, with
that
> happy but tasty brand known as "Calgary"..
>
> LOL
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 9:12 PM
> Subject: Re: For the Yanks
>
>
> > Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
> > "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
> > or F***ing near Water
> >
> > Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
> > try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
> >
> > Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
> >
> > The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> > >
> > > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
> > > Ubique
> > > Mac
> > >
> > > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
> > > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
> > > strong Canadian beer
> > > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
> > > charged with causing a disturbance
> > > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
> > > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
> > > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
> > > strong Canadian beer.
> > > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
> > > a provincial court judge his
> > > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
> > > heard police received
> > > complaints that night about a man standing in
> > > the box of a pickup truck and
> > > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
> > > arrived on the scene found
> > > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
> > > Drum, just over the
> > > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
> > > drunk.
> > > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
> > > am the chosen one. The world
> > > is coming to an end!"
> > > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
> > > the large young man refused
> > > to be subdued, court heard.
> > > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
> > > Dalgai kept trying to resist
> > > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
> > > off to spend a night in
> > > police cells.
> > > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
> > > American soldier, said
> > > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
> > > he had been drinking. She
> > > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
> > > beer, which contains between
> > > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
> > > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
> > > cent alcohol.
> > > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
> > > too strong Canadian beer,"
> > > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
> > > learned his lesson about
> > > Canadian beer."
> > > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
> > > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
> > > 2000
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 23 Oct 2000 11:41:06 -0600*
Actually, to show my age, "Bohemian Maid" was also? produced in the
brewery on the north side of Saskatchewan Drive about 107 Street in
Edmonton. Think the brewery closed about 1970 and became an archives
site for the City of Edmonton assemblying items for the new Fort
Edmonton Park.
‘Bridge Pilsener was just Old Style count the rabbits.
In those days one couldn‘t buy Boddington‘s, etc at the ALCB.
And Calgary Brewing and Malting owned about 25-30 rural hotels across
Alberta. Guess what they served on tap? Couldn‘t advertise beer so they
advertised Calgary Ginger Ale which had an almost identical label.
Donald Schepens wrote:
> 
> Calgary.  You‘re showing your age.  Next you‘ll be waning poetically about
> Lethbridge Pilsner or Prince Albert Bohemian.
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Gow 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 7:42 PM
> Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> 
> > Regrettably, Ian, we lack your culinary experience with the battery
> acid.
> > Never had a problem with Blue, Pilsener, or even, God forgive me, with
> that
> > happy but tasty brand known as "Calgary"..
> >
> > LOL
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 9:12 PM
> > Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> >
> >
> > > Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
> > > "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
> > > or F***ing near Water
> > >
> > > Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
> > > try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
> > >
> > > Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
> > >
> > > The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
> > > > Ubique
> > > > Mac
> > > >
> > > > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
> > > > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
> > > > strong Canadian beer
> > > > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
> > > > charged with causing a disturbance
> > > > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
> > > > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
> > > > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
> > > > strong Canadian beer.
> > > > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
> > > > a provincial court judge his
> > > > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
> > > > heard police received
> > > > complaints that night about a man standing in
> > > > the box of a pickup truck and
> > > > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
> > > > arrived on the scene found
> > > > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
> > > > Drum, just over the
> > > > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
> > > > drunk.
> > > > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
> > > > am the chosen one. The world
> > > > is coming to an end!"
> > > > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
> > > > the large young man refused
> > > > to be subdued, court heard.
> > > > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
> > > > Dalgai kept trying to resist
> > > > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
> > > > off to spend a night in
> > > > police cells.
> > > > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
> > > > American soldier, said
> > > > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
> > > > he had been drinking. She
> > > > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
> > > > beer, which contains between
> > > > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
> > > > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
> > > > cent alcohol.
> > > > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
> > > > too strong Canadian beer,"
> > > > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
> > > > learned his lesson about
> > > > Canadian beer."
> > > > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
> > > > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
> > > > 2000
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 23 Oct 2000 15:28:14 -0400*
If you guys are going to fill the list with talk about beer, I demand equal
time for rum for the bluenoser in me as well as single malts for my
pompous occifer act.
mikey
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian Edwards 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 23, 2000 1:41 PM
Subject: Re: For the Yanks
Actually, to show my age, "Bohemian Maid" was also? produced in the
brewery on the north side of Saskatchewan Drive about 107 Street in
Edmonton. Think the brewery closed about 1970 and became an archives
site for the City of Edmonton assemblying items for the new Fort
Edmonton Park.
‘Bridge Pilsener was just Old Style count the rabbits.
In those days one couldn‘t buy Boddington‘s, etc at the ALCB.
And Calgary Brewing and Malting owned about 25-30 rural hotels across
Alberta. Guess what they served on tap? Couldn‘t advertise beer so they
advertised Calgary Ginger Ale which had an almost identical label.
Donald Schepens wrote:
>
> Calgary.  You‘re showing your age.  Next you‘ll be waning poetically about
> Lethbridge Pilsner or Prince Albert Bohemian.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Gow 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 7:42 PM
> Subject: Re: For the Yanks
>
> > Regrettably, Ian, we lack your culinary experience with the battery
> acid.
> > Never had a problem with Blue, Pilsener, or even, God forgive me, with
> that
> > happy but tasty brand known as "Calgary"..
> >
> > LOL
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 9:12 PM
> > Subject: Re: For the Yanks
> >
> >
> > > Yes, that‘s why American beer brands are named:
> > > "Love in a Canoe" or "Honeymoon By The Sea"
> > > or F***ing near Water
> > >
> > > Actually, Canadian beer tastes like battery acid,
> > > try instead Boddington‘s, McEwan‘s etc.
> > >
> > > Now that‘s likely to get everybody mad at me. Yes!
> > >
> > > The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Sent to me by an old Gunner friend
> > > > Ubique
> > > > Mac
> > > >
> > > > Wednesday October 18 7:01 AM ET
> > > > Drunk U.S. soldier blames bad behaviour on
> > > > strong Canadian beer
> > > > KINGSTON, Ont. CP - An American soldier
> > > > charged with causing a disturbance
> > > > and assaulting a police officer while drunk
> > > > pleaded guilty Tuesday, but told
> > > > the judge he had an excuse: He was not used to
> > > > strong Canadian beer.
> > > > Jason Dalgai, 24, a cook in the U.S. army, told
> > > > a provincial court judge his
> > > > behaviour on June 3 was out of character. Court
> > > > heard police received
> > > > complaints that night about a man standing in
> > > > the box of a pickup truck and
> > > > shouting at the top of his lungs. Officers who
> > > > arrived on the scene found
> > > > Dalgai, who was visiting from his base at Fort
> > > > Drum, just over the
> > > > Canada-U.S. border in Watertown, N.Y., obviously
> > > > drunk.
> > > > The Flagstaff, Ariz., native was screaming: "I
> > > > am the chosen one. The world
> > > > is coming to an end!"
> > > > Police had to wrestle him out of the pickup, but
> > > > the large young man refused
> > > > to be subdued, court heard.
> > > > The Kingston Police canine unit was called, but
> > > > Dalgai kept trying to resist
> > > > police. Eventually, he was subdued and hustled
> > > > off to spend a night in
> > > > police cells.
> > > > Sharon Hodkinson, the lawyer representing the
> > > > American soldier, said
> > > > Dalgai‘s behaviour was due to the Canadian beer
> > > > he had been drinking. She
> > > > said he was accustomed to the weaker American
> > > > beer, which contains between
> > > > three per cent and five per cent alcohol.
> > > > Canadian beers can contain as much as seven per
> > > > cent alcohol.
> > > > "This is a case of a man taken down by our far
> > > > too strong Canadian beer,"
> > > > she said. "Mr. Dalgai tells me he‘s certainly
> > > > learned his lesson about
> > > > Canadian beer."
> > > > Judge P.E.D. Baker fined the soldier $375.
> > > > Kingston Whig-Standard  The Canadian Press,
> > > > 2000
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

